# BSDmag online only and free



## johnblue (Jan 12, 2010)

http://bsdmag.org/

I think I have all but one issue when it was still in "print".

Did anyone else here get an IM on the old bsdforums asking for writers when they were trying to launch BSDmag?


----------



## J65nko (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I did get such an request. Because of an impending  house move I had to decline


----------



## anomie (Jan 12, 2010)

That's great news. And, yes, I got asked to write an article as well. I assumed it was a mistake.


----------



## cipher (Jan 12, 2010)

I ordered a yearly subscription and I've received one number. I guess that this must make it a really expensive issue...


----------

